# need help!



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

ok so my brutes been in the shop for about a month and a half. i puut it in so they could mount some new tires on rims and intall my clutch and get a small miss out of the engine. well now the shop is telling me they cant get the jetting right, they said they put it witht he lowest factory jetting and its still running with to muc gas. this shoudl nt be happening because have a dynatek cdi which should use bigger jets. also they said they put a stock ecu back in it and they said it ran perfect no miss or anything i just lost alot of power. does anyone know what the problem may be? the shop is thinking its eletrical. could it just be that the dynatek is bad or something. because the guy i bought it from said he could never get the jetting right either. the other option my dad gave if they cant figure it out is that i can get this red 2009 renegade that he found for 7000, i just dont know if im ready to give up on the old brute yet. being that we have kinda grown together.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

you say it is a miss ,are you sure it is not a lean pop in the carbs , i just did a 840 for a guy that had some shop in la build it the first time, they had the carbs so lean it fried the cylinders, an had to replace the top end in about 10 hrs of riding,they were also trying to feed it air thru 1, 2in old style snorkel , i guess thats why they had to lean it out so much, if you were closer i would like to look at it, an i would try another dyna(if you know some one that has one)to see if your problem will go away


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

at first they thought the carbs were just not timed.right. but they have em timed perfect now. and yea.I'm trying to find one to use. they ve been working.on this problem for.so long but.I'm not ready to give up yet.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Almost every Brute I have messed that has a Dynatek does the same thing. I bet the miss you're talking about is at 15-20mph. You can take your a/f screws out to 2.5-3 turns if that don't work change your pilot jets to 40's. Mine had the same issue I went threw 3 Dynateks talked to BOOTLEGGER he told me what I just told you and it runs great no more miss. I have mine jetted 142f 146r that is dynojet numbers not oem jet sizes they are different. Hope this helps ya out.


Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

My "stumble" is from a grab of the throttle at idle.. I think I'm just a touch lean.. 

Still deciding on how to go about it. A/F screws, or rejet.


----------

